# mDNSResponder is blocking net-dns/avahi-0.6.19-r1 SOLVED

## Maleita

no emerge -uDNpv world

```

macunaima macunaima # emerge -uDNpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/mDNSResponder-98  0 kB 

[blocks B     ] net-misc/mDNSResponder (is blocking net-dns/avahi-0.6.19-r1)

Total: 1 package (1 new, 1 block), Size of downloads: 0 kB

macunaima macunaima

```

-zeroconf

----------

## xerxesmc

how have u solved it?

----------

## Maleita

-avahi

----------

## xerxesmc

i pulled the avahi useflag to kdelibs and removed mDNSResponder...

was too much hassle to remove avahi.

----------

